# NeoBet - Upcoming Ice Hockey Matches



## NeoBet (Oct 5, 2020)

*5/10/2020*

Hey guys, lets get the week rolling with some *Ice Hockey* matches ready for you to bet on! Starting off with: 

*Russia KHL*
19:00 pm: AK Bars Kazan - Salavat Yulaev Ufa
19:30 pm: Sochi - Dynamo Riga
*
Russia VHL*
19:00 pm: HC Ryazan - Neftyanik Almetyevsk

*Sweden Hockeyallsvenskan*
20:00 pm: Vasby IK IH - Kristianstads IK

Come check them out and place a few bets, you might just get lucky! https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/Icehockey


----------

